# Hinges for a Keepsake Box



## dsheldon (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm building a keepsake box and now need to secure the lid. The box is a mix of Purpleheart and Maple. The sides are less than 1/2" thick with a 3/4" thick top. 

I'm worried that the sides are too thin for a hinge that would support a 11"x14"x3/4" top. It's relatively heavy and the sides don't leave much space to mortise a hinge on it.

Does anyone have any good ideas about how to secure the top? I'm just worried that a small hinge won't give the box the support it needs.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's what I used*

I made a keepsake box with 3/8" thick sides and used quadrant type hinges from Rockler.

Here's the step by step build:http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/


----------

